

What is happening to Agrobiodiversity? (2004) - primroot
http://www.fao.org/docrep/007/y5609e/y5609e02.htm

======
giltleaf
Chilling data. It makes things like Perfecto and Vandermeer's Agroecological
Matrix all the more relevant.

